# Put a face to the name at Vegas



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

Stalker! Just kidding, wish I could go. Best of luck!


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

Our shop from NY will be well represented.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

i think i have a busy schedule for the weekend but i'll be around... not sure what all is going on yet, but I know building up a bow or two and getting them tuned decent is first thing for thursday


----------



## Sasquech (Dec 15, 2014)

I am in will arrive Wednesday let me know where


----------



## Carbofastdirect (Nov 25, 2013)

Im arriving Wednesday evening 18.30 we land hopfully. Id love to meet up and have a chat!


----------



## ILOVE3D (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm not arriving until Thursday, open to suggestions as where we can meet. Perhaps Thursday after dinner, not too late for those that are shooting Friday morning. Open to suggestions


----------



## Mahly (Dec 18, 2002)

Would LOVE to be there...sadly, current circumstances prevent me going 

It would be great to get a group shot of whoever makes it!!!


----------



## shiftydog (Apr 18, 2013)

Sounds like a nice idea. I'm in. Arriving Thursday. Schedule is wide open outside of shooting, practice and poker.


----------



## ILOVE3D (Feb 4, 2009)

Hey Sasq, since you arrive Wednesday how about looking for somewhere we can meet say possibly Thursday evening for a few minutes to exchange pleasantry's. Perhaps in the vendor area but they close that down around 6 so would have to be before that. Just a thought.


----------



## Sasquech (Dec 15, 2014)

How about Thursday evening in the vendor area say 6 pm at the end of the corner of the arena seats nearest the vendor area and the door.


----------



## ILOVE3D (Feb 4, 2009)

Sounds good for me.


----------



## wolf44 (Mar 31, 2009)

Sasquech said:


> How about Thursday evening in the vendor area say 6 pm at the end of the corner of the arena seats nearest the vendor area and the door.


or thursday by the the bar just outside of the arena


----------



## Sasquech (Dec 15, 2014)

We can head any where after we meat up that corner is generally right next to the hoyt booth. 6 pm Thursday


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

i'm down for that dan


----------



## Sasquech (Dec 15, 2014)

Bringing it back up to get more players to join


----------



## wolf44 (Mar 31, 2009)

just realized the practice with the pros is from 600-730 thursday. I won't make it up to the bar til after that


----------



## Sasquech (Dec 15, 2014)

Sounds like a reschedule is in order 5 pm put a face to each other then we can plan another meet as we will all have our times same place


----------



## Carbofastdirect (Nov 25, 2013)

Just to confirm, 5pm at the bar on Thursday. You'll have to forgive me it's my first trip to vegas so I don't know where i'm going. I'm Irish so if there's a bar close by i'm sure ill find it!!


----------



## ILOVE3D (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm good with 5 Thursday and will more than likely watch some of the pro's practice then before finding someplace to eat with the wife. Are you practicing at 6 Jacob or will you be done by then.


----------



## wolf44 (Mar 31, 2009)

I'll be heading to the arena around 5 so I'll try to swing by and say hi


----------



## Kellg79 (Oct 22, 2013)

I will be at the T.R.U. Ball/AXCEL Booth most of the time when I am not out taking pictures of the shoot. Feel free to stop on by!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I'd rather meet at 7:45 than at 5- works a little better with the whole schedule and what not.. Can't speak for dan tho


----------



## ILOVE3D (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm open, 7 :45 but the vendor area will be closed I'm pretty sure. We could just meet by the double doors near the entrance to the arena where the pro's will more than likely be practicing if I remember correctly from last year. I'll keep in mind the tru ball booth as well and stop by.


----------



## Sasquech (Dec 15, 2014)

I am open to either just nail it down the hall way outside the arena near the double doors will be there 24x7 so 7:45 will be good


----------



## Carbofastdirect (Nov 25, 2013)

7.45 good with me also


----------



## wolf44 (Mar 31, 2009)

honestly 5 would probably work better for me. I know my wife will want to go have dinner afterwards


----------



## Sasquech (Dec 15, 2014)

I will be there both times


----------



## ILOVE3D (Feb 4, 2009)

I will also try to be there both times.


----------



## Sasquech (Dec 15, 2014)

Look forward to seeing you all electricity in the air going to be a great tournament


----------



## ILOVE3D (Feb 4, 2009)

I didn't get there till 5:10 and found no one there, will check back at 7:45


----------



## Mahly (Dec 18, 2002)

Need a group pic guys!!!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I'll be a little late for 7:30, waitin on food and whatnot at dinner


----------



## ILOVE3D (Feb 4, 2009)

N7709K said:


> I'll be a little late for 7:30, waitin on food and whatnot at dinner


Jacob, I thought 7:45. I see you are shooting at 2:30 so I will meet you then at your target. Perhaps we can all get together before the World cup shoot off Saturday evening if we all can somehow get together then/there. Sent a pm


----------



## ILOVE3D (Feb 4, 2009)

I met Jacob today, going to shoot tomorrow at 1 pm Still open if anybody wants to meet before the world cup finals, post up. My score? lets just say what happens in Vegas stays in Vegas. haha I did have fun tho


----------

